# Top ten most dangerous animals



## god hand (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.livescience.com/animalworld/top10_deadliestanimals.html

I throught humans was going to be number one


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2005)

The hippo wasnt on there, and it kills more people than any other animal.. and a fucking mosquito is an insect.. not something I would call an animal.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The hippo wasnt on there, and it kills more people than any other animal.. and a fucking mosquito is an insect.. not something I would call an animal.


 Animal: any of a kingdom (Animalia) of living things including many-celled organisms and often many of the single-celled ones (as protozoans) that typically differ from plants in having cells without cellulose walls, in lacking chlorophyll and the capacity for photosynthesis, in requiring more complex food materials (as proteins), in being organized to a greater degree of complexity, and in having the capacity for spontaneous movement and rapid motor response to stimulation


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 18, 2005)

when did gococks grow a brain?????????????/


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 18, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> when did gococks grow a brain?????????????/


  so typing "define animal" into google means I grew a brain?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

#1. women.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> #1. women.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

have you seen the serial killer thread?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> have you seen the serial killer thread?


Yes, and I'm the only one with a real list -  

But, I've no plans to call on you Clarice...
The world is a more interesting place with you in it.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

what's for lunch?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2005)

Tube steak.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2005)

They left out squirrels.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 18, 2005)

Gocock and Tough should head the list


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 18, 2005)

well that was a shocker lol  and yes, where is the hippo?


AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

ag-guys said:
			
		

> and yes, where is the hippo?
> 
> 
> AG
> www.ag-guys.com


I saw a couple at McDonalds the other day...super sizing their meals...with their diet cokes!


----------



## Jarhed (Nov 18, 2005)

What about domestic cats?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

Jarhed said:
			
		

> What about domestic cats?



..mine pissed in my gym bag the oter night...he almost made the 'endangered species' list...


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

1-10 Humans.....nothing else even comes close....that list is a joke.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 18, 2005)

dayum.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 18, 2005)

Jarhed said:
			
		

> What about domestic cats?



Hellz yea.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 1-10 Humans.....nothing else even comes close....that list is a joke.


Yup


----------



## god hand (Nov 18, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yup


Are u in school right now?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> dayum.


hmm..I could get a NICE pair of boots, jacket (make that a suit), belt, wallet and briefcase from him...


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 18, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Gocock and Tough should head the list


 Im afraid I have to agree with this...


----------

